# melanotan 2 side effect question ! EYE VISION



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

did anyone of you guys ever experienced a blurred vision when usin mt2 , i read it can cause eye problems and i'm starting to get paranoid and thinking my eyes are getting worse ( they arent very good ) , i'm on mt2 for a little over 1 week , and if you had vision problems , did they go away after stoping mt2? PLEASE HELP


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive been using mt2 for over 3 months. I haven't had any sight issues.


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Ive been using mt2 for over 3 months. I haven't had any sight issues.


some people say eye issues develope over a long period , so after 8-9 days it's pretty unrealsitic , maybe it's just placebo :S , i'm afraid i will go blind after these 20mg lol * srs*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

razor0205 said:


> some people say eye issues develope over a long period , so after 8-9 days it's pretty unrealsitic , maybe it's just placebo :S , i'm afraid i will go blind after these 20mg lol * srs*


If you strongly feel something isn't right stop taking it, but you might just be paranoid.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't experience any vision issues when I used MT2.

BUT, if you are....stop taking it.

If the vision problems continue something else is probably responsible. Are you only taking MT2? Or are you taking anything else as well?


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> If you strongly feel something isn't right stop taking it, but you might just be paranoid.


it's awkward because i dont feel anything wrong if i dont think about it , but as soon as it gets in my mind , i start to that my vision is blurred


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Gym Bunny said:


> I didn't experience any vision issues when I used MT2.
> 
> BUT, if you are....stop taking it.
> 
> If the vision problems continue something else is probably responsible. Are you only taking MT2? Or are you taking anything else as well?


only mt2 for 8 days now


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

razor0205 said:


> it's awkward because i dont feel anything wrong if i dont think about it , but as soon as it gets in my mind , i start to that my vision is blurred


Go and get your eyes tested for peace of mind, see if that helps


----------



## Serc. (Mar 9, 2014)

Dont worry mate i had the same issue.

i also got bad eyes before i used mt2 but i got more blurred kind of vision during the loading phase of mt2.

once u reach the maint. phase you wont notice it anymore trust me.

I got my eyes tested a month after loading phase (during maint.) and i my eyes were the same as before, didnt get more worse or anything.

Just calm and keep using it.


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Serc. said:


> Dont worry mate i had the same issue.
> 
> i also got bad eyes before i used mt2 but i got more blurred kind of vision during the loading phase of mt2.
> 
> ...


thanks mate , another question is , i noticed my lips getting blue/ purple or dark , i doesnt look good , i'm loading with 1 mg a day , what should i do ? and do the lips go back to normal red after stopping mt2?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@Pinky I've been on mt2 at about .2-3mg a day for 6 days. How much longer do I load for and then how do I dose it after


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @Pinky I've been on mt2 at about .2-3mg a day for 6 days. How much longer do I load for and then how do I dose it after


Heya dude

You have to load up for 9 days tapering up the doses. Then pop on a sunbed on the 9th day. Then you'll only need to pin a small amount once or twice a week with one or 2 sunbed sessions.


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

@Pinky can you help me with my question about the lips getting dark :S i'm really starting to freak out


----------



## razor0205 (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Heya dude
> 
> You have to load up for 9 days tapering up the doses. Then pop on a sunbed on the 9th day. Then you'll only need to pin a small amount once or twice a week with one or 2 sunbed sessions.


can you help me with my question about mt2 and my lips getting dark , i'm really starting to freak out


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Heya dude
> 
> You have to load up for 9 days tapering up the doses. Then pop on a sunbed on the 9th day. Then you'll only need to pin a small amount once or twice a week with one or 2 sunbed sessions.


Cheers pinky. I had a sunbed today and can't believe the results after 6 days on a low dose. How much is a small amount per week?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Cheers pinky. I had a sunbed today and can't believe the results after 6 days on a low dose. How much is a small amount per week?


I don't know in mcgs etc i use5 ticks on my syringe lol 10 units in think not sure what that is in mcgs. Confuses the hell outta me lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I don't know in mcgs etc i use5 ticks on my syringe lol 10 units in think not sure what that is in mcgs. Confuses the hell outta me lol


Do you dilute 10mg vial with 2ml water?

If so, @Abc987 you should be able calculate dosage from that.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

5 ticks is 1/10th of 1ml. 1ml would be 5000mcg, 5 ticks being 500mcg by my reckoning


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you dilute 10mg vial with 2ml water?
> 
> If so, @Abc987 you should be able calculate dosage from that.


1.5m water 10mg vial of mt2, couldn't get all the water out to mix the 2ml lmao


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

666mg per 1/10th (5 ticks) of a slin pin then.

This is equal to just less than 7 little lines on the syringe if you've diluted with 2ml


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Do you dilute 10mg vial with 2ml water?
> 
> If so, @Abc987 you should be able calculate dosage from that.


I mixed 2ml with 10ml vial

That works out at 5ticks or 1iu on the slin is .5mg

Each tick would be .1mg


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Ive used loads in the past.. Couldnt see any problems


----------

